# Mexican champion bloodline german shepherds???



## Bubbles

is this real German shepherds. I don't want to offend any one. I've been looking for a friend for bubbles and came across 2 different breeders probably byb. but they come in cream/silver sable. a color I've never seen . they do look like shepherds no doubt. I'll try to find the link.

what do you guys think is this a scam ?


----------



## Lauri & The Gang

Almost every country has a kennel club where dogs can get championships. I know several people with US and Canadian CH dogs. Don't see why Mexico would be any different.


----------



## Bubbles

would they be quality shepherds? I only ask out ignorance BC I don't know.


----------



## Bubbles

this is the puppy. I think he is a cutie . I never knew GSD come in this color . I'd like to get him but I want to find a puppy close to home so I can meet the puppy first. its not fair to puppies to fly them alone on a plane across the country.

German Shepherd Dog Puppies for Sale: Silver Sable


----------



## Anubis_Star

Dilute colors are very undesirable in the breed. Rich deep colors with dark eyes are preferred. 

I find this whole thing to seem like a BYB.

Berlin flew to me fron michigan in march and did great. A well bred puppy is amazing at pulling through most situations

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KZoppa

I've seen silver sables before but only one in person. Cute pup. Up to you. Does sound like a BYB though. 

Dax was flown from Kansas to us here in Maryland just last week and he did beautifully. No issues. He's a stable little guy.


----------



## llombardo

If I remember correctly they were going to start getting dogs from Mexico on that Alpha Dogs show. They had the guy come to them from the kennel in Mexico. He brought two dogs with him, so they do exist, but I don't know anymore then that.


----------



## doggiedad

if you think they're byb's why look any further? you can find the
color you want from a reputable breeder. i think you're attracted
to the color and the $500.00 a pup.



Bubbles said:


> is this real German shepherds. I don't want to offend any one.
> 
> >>>>> I've been looking for a friend for bubbles and came across 2 different breeders probably byb. but they come in cream/silver sable.<<<<<
> 
> a color I've never seen . they do look like shepherds no doubt. I'll try to find the link.
> 
> what do you guys think is this a scam ?


----------



## Liesje

Call the kennel club that supposedly issued the championship and see if they will give you a points and awards total for the dogs (or check online, AKC has this online).


----------



## onyx'girl

Bubbles said:


> is this real German shepherds. I don't want to offend any one. I've been looking for a friend for bubbles and came across 2 different breeders probably byb. but they come in cream/silver sable. a color I've never seen . they do look like shepherds no doubt. I'll try to find the link.
> 
> what do you guys think is this a scam ?
> 
> this is the puppy. I think he is a cutie . I never knew GSD come in this color . I'd like to get him but I want to find a puppy close to home so I can meet the puppy first. its not fair to puppies to fly them alone on a plane across the country.
> 
> German Shepherd Dog Puppies for Sale: Silver Sable


Could be from an Amish puppy mill. http://www.puppyfind.com/l/?acct_id=560600&sid=fe91f829d84685780998d730908b5fb6
Sables and whites in the same litter....
All puppies are cuties.
Where are you looking for a puppy? Classifieds on the internet aren't the best way to find a good breeder.


----------



## Sunflowers

Do yourself a favor and do not get a second dog. Concentrate on the one you have.
Bubbles will be much happier if you do.


----------



## Bubbles

onyx'girl said:


> Could be from an Amish puppy mill. Puppies for Sale by Daniel Durkee
> Sables and whites in the same litter....
> All puppies are cuties.
> Where are you looking for a puppy? Classifieds on the internet aren't the best way to find a good breeder.


I've been looking at pet smart but bubbles gets to excited because there is to much going on I guess .


----------



## mikeber

llombardo said:


> If I remember correctly they were going to start getting dogs from Mexico on that Alpha Dogs show. They had the guy come to them from the kennel in Mexico. He brought two dogs with him, so they do exist, but I don't know anymore then that.


Those were Malanois and Dutch Shepherd, not German Shepherds. And the breeder seems to be American.


----------



## arycrest

From the link about the pup:
Champion *bloodlines*: Yes
Champion* sired*: No

Big difference ... I've seen "Champion bloodlines" going back 5 generations before the first champion can even be found (I once knew someone who advertised a litter of puppies using this gimmick).


----------



## Lauri & The Gang

Bubbles said:


> would they be quality shepherds? I only ask out ignorance BC I don't know.


Having a CH in front of a dog's name does NOT *guaranty *quality, nor does having titles at the end of a dogs name.


----------



## volcano

Ive heard lots of puppy mills in Ohio and Pa. Pedigree database is a better place to look for a pup than puppyfind.


----------



## Mrs.P

Sunflowers said:


> Do yourself a favor and do not get a second dog. Concentrate on the one you have.
> Bubbles will be much happier if you do.


:thumbup:


----------



## LeoRose

You are _highly_ unlikely to find a good breeder on sites like PuppyFind.


----------

